# 12/21/12



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The end of the world is coming...... Be prepared


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bax* said:


> The end of the world is coming...... Be prepared


YIKES....what time?? I gotta a bunch of Cabela's points I need to cash in first!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> [quote="Bax*":ub2zghle]The end of the world is coming...... Be prepared


YIKES....what time?? I gotta a bunch of Cabela's points I need to cash in first![/quote:ub2zghle]

My neighbor said he read 4:41AM. Thank goodness I will be asleep when it happens


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its my wifes birthday... if the world ends tomorrow, its my fault. If we are still around Sat you will all know I did ok with it 


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Its my wifes birthday... if the world ends tomorrow, its my fault. If we are still around Sat you will all know I did ok with it
> 
> -DallanC


Your world could end if you dont do something nice for her..... :mrgreen:


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I think we're going to need a new calendar. I got one from work, anyone interested?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Kevin D":zwwflah7][quote="Bax*":zwwflah7]The end of the world is coming...... Be prepared


YIKES....what time?? I gotta a bunch of Cabela's points I need to cash in first![/quote:zwwflah7]

My neighbor said he read 4:41AM. Thank goodness I will be asleep when it happens[/quote:zwwflah7]

Which time zone were the Mayans on?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> [quote="Bax*":1p0hrhxw][quote="Kevin D":1p0hrhxw][quote="Bax*":1p0hrhxw]The end of the world is coming...... Be prepared


YIKES....what time?? I gotta a bunch of Cabela's points I need to cash in first![/quote:1p0hrhxw]

My neighbor said he read 4:41AM. Thank goodness I will be asleep when it happens[/quote:1p0hrhxw]

Which time zone were the Mayans on?[/quote:1p0hrhxw]

And did they take into account leap year and daylight savings time?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I told my wife that after 15 years of being sober that maybe I should stop at the jug store and get a fifth of wild turkey. She said that if I did she would have my giblets. SO going to be sober till the end *\-\*


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Just peeked out from under my rock......everything is quiet, maybe even too quiet. Am I alone?? Hello....can anybody hear me??


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Are we the only survivors?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife retired 12/20/12 yahoooo. Looks like she gets to have more than one day.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got up...golly geez nothing seems to have changed what gives with that...Sun looks to be coming up in the east don't have any big craters anywhere around...are we sure the day is right????


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You know the world did end, the Matrix is real and you are all in it :twisted:


----------

